# rx200 charging



## Imotions (8/7/16)

hi guys
so i need advice is it safe to charge my rx200 via usb? i never see my battery is low and charger is at home 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Random_Sheep (8/7/16)

Its safe but slow as hell.
Personally i would say its better to spend the R600 and get a second set.

Thats wht i'm gonna do end of the month.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (8/7/16)

Get yourself an external charger and a second set of batts. that is what I did with my RX200. When charging via the usb the batteries are not charged equally. Not sure if that was fixed in the latest firmware update but it is just better to get an external charger like in Intelli Charge or Xtar 4 bay charger. 
so now when one set is depleted i pop them in the charger and put my charged set in so never have a dead mod while wating for batts to charge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (8/7/16)

This topic was previously discussed here 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-bad-is-onboard-charging.t17530/

The highlights are :

Rx200 no Balance charging
Wismec recommends external charger 

If you have to charge via usb then make sure that you can leave it for sufficient time to charge (few hours undisturbed) and you should be rotating your batteries within the mod.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imotions (8/7/16)

ohk thanks guys... my problem is i never see that my batteries were like almost dead and i brought it to work and i dont have the external charger with me.... if i seen it at home i would of just brought the pico and left these to charge till i get home later today.... so if i charge it just like for today will it affect my batteries badly? or can i get away with just one charge this way... i cant not be without my dose of clouds

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Random_Sheep (8/7/16)

Its not gonan kill them, its just not healthy to do so.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imotions (8/7/16)

Random_Sheep said:


> Its not gonan kill them, its just not healthy to do so.


but just for today it should be fine ..please tell me yes but be honest lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (8/7/16)

Imotions said:


> but just for today it should be fine ..please tell me yes but be honest lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yeah, it will be fine!


----------



## Modulas (8/7/16)

You will be fine for today, but chances are it'll be home-time before the batteries are fully charged.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Random_Sheep (8/7/16)

Modulas said:


> You will be fine for today, but chances are it'll be home-time before the batteries are fully charged.


If they flat, might not be anywhere near 50%.
Heard it takes like 18hrs to full charge via usb


----------



## Imotions (8/7/16)

lol its like only 3bars full eish but luckily i dont crave as much as i used to for a stinkie... and im busy at work 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Random_Sheep (8/7/16)

be strong budz and may the vape charging times be with you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions (9/7/16)

Random_Sheep said:


> be strong budz and may the vape charging times be with you!


i pulled through strong as soon as i got home pico was out batts on charge 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Random_Sheep (9/7/16)

Imotions said:


> i pulled through strong as soon as i got home pico was out batts on charge
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Haha nice boet! 
Need to get me a D2D mod, the RX just forces me to vape high and hard and end up charging every day and a half. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (9/7/16)

Imotions said:


> i pulled through strong as soon as i got home pico was out batts on charge
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Well done @Imotions 
Hope you get sorted with a spare set of batts soon


----------



## Imotions (11/7/16)

Silver said:


> Well done @Imotions
> Hope you get sorted with a spare set of batts soon


thanks @Silver i wont lie it was tough but i pulled through and honestly i thought its going to have the effects like stinkies but nothing at all hooray to me hehe

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

